

When is paid advertising worth it for SaaS? - stevehind

We&#x27;ve been talking a lot about this in our team so decided to make (and then share) a simple calculator to help you decide what you can afford to pay for advertising, based on the economics of your SaaS business.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ad-spend-calculator.qwilr.com&#x2F;
======
bluerail
How about putting it in Show HN?

------
holoiii
Very cool, good job!

